# (In flame room) Why do they all do it??!!!



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

Having been to the Cotswolds for the weekend I'm glad to be alive!!

During the trip on the M5 I came across many idiots constantly trying to challenge me in the outside lane...One that stuck out was a Citroen C5....seemed like a typical company car prat (no offense to all you lovely company car owners)! He wouldn't move out of the outside lane to let me pass but instead decided to go as fast as he possibly could with me still right on his ass so that I couldn't overtake him. I was trying to be 'clever' or act like a prat but he really did my head in!

ANYWAY...we had just over 1 junction to go until we left the motorway when I noticed this complete prat in a small box like van undertaking every car possible on the motorway and constantly lane switching. I was on the outside lane again with 2 cars sat there in the middle lane....I had a car approx 10 metres ahead of me and was going approx 90mph. The van decided to speed up the middle lane...realised he was running out of road and instead of holding back and showing he had been an idiot decided to cut right in front of me. So I was sooooo bloody angry! I held my hand on the horn and flashed the lights....obviously the W**K**R that he was decided to give me some delightful hand gestures  and then moved back into the middle lane...so obviously I decided to overtake him as he had slowed right down and as we passed we noticed a complete freak laughing out the window with a 1- 2yr old sat in the front with a dummy!! :x :x :x :x

I moved back into the middle lane once we got past him....but him being the clever person he was decided to do his under taking act all over again....came down the far inside lane as fast as he could and as he was running out of road due to the car infront, he cut right infront of my car...this time I swayed out the way and he clearly wasn't fussed about hitting the car and then slammed his brakes on right infront of us so hard that when I slammed mine on...we literally skidded into the other lane...

At that point I gave the police a call to report him....and they didn't even tell me off for using my phone whilst driving!! 

Is it me that just attracts these idiots??? Ever since I've bought this car...I seem to across so many idiots trying to cause road rage. I admit it's not hard to make me slightly narked off but it's never extreme road rage! [smiley=bomb.gif]

After all the drama...I did actually (after a whole night of talking about it)......manage to have a great time!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

This is one for the flame room!

But no, you're not the only one. Idiots are all over the place. If it's not people who just don't know how to use the road, it's people who don't care about other road users. Rare are drivers who seem to be able to drive sensibly, but at greater than snail's pace.

The answer of course, is to drive at night. I love driving at night, until I get tired.


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

I did think about placing it in the flame room but I just wanted to know if TT drivers seem to suffer from idiots always trying to cause road rage??

I've always been aware of idiots on the road and certainly the idiots who have no idea how to use a motorway..but still...since I've had this car...it's been a nightmare!

Was just glad to get the car back in one piece!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i get this often, it seems to me that not only do you get the subaru`s and evo`s trying to teach you a lesson but you also get corsa,seat,vauxhall drivers thinking they can try there luck.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I came across a right twat in a skyline the other day.

It was a 60 mph single lane (each direction) and wide no overtaking chevrons down the centre of the road.

I had to follow him for about 3 miles with him going from 65 down to 10 mph then flooring it up to 65 and the back to 10, he really began to piss me off after the 7th or 8th time!

WTF is wrong with people??


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> i get this often, it seems to me that not only do you get the subaru`s and evo`s trying to teach you a lesson but you also get corsa,seat,vauxhall drivers thinking they can try there luck.


YES! I completely agree with the Corsas....see so many of them "cruising" around with their ladies in the back seats. They always seem to have HUGE baked bean tin looking exhausts too that seem to make a right racket but don't get them anywhere fast...they'll still try it tho! :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I like messing with the little pratts in the corsa who drive up my backside.

If we arrive a set of lights with 2 lanes I sit beside them and blip the throttle with the blueflame making a nice growl and keep looking across at them, getting ready for a bit of a race.

When the lights change i just let them rag the arse out of their car whilst I pull away at a relaxed pace 

Call me childish but it amuses me :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Having been a driving instructor for a few years with BSM, (Bring Some Money) I've noticed an increase in 'compeitive driving' of late. 
You just have to rise above it and back off now and again. For the sake of our lives and the car we love to drive.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like you're just as bad !

Mobile whilst driving ?
10m behind at 90mph ??

Less rage and just enjoy the driving when you can - not when the road's crowded.

Given that there are a lot of stupid drivers out there - esp the middle lane hogs . . . .


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> I like messing with the little pratts in the corsa who drive up my backside.
> 
> If we arrive a set of lights with 2 lanes I sit beside them and blip the throttle with the blueflame making a nice growl and keep looking across at them, getting ready for a bit of a race.
> 
> ...


I like this one too, We sat at a set of lights in his company mondeo estate when a bunch of lads pulled up alongside in a chavved up corsa, pumping music, bad boy exhaust and mandatory baseball caps worn wrong way around. Mates decides to wind them up by revving the guts off his mondeo, lights went green, off they went with tyres smokiin, he put on his indicator and turned left! 

Quality wind up!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I witnessed an odd one last night. Driving home late at night, there was a BMW 3something in front of me, pushing past traffic. He clocked up 60 in a 30 (it's a dual carriage way with a 30mph limit), and hurtled off over a round about and down the road towards the edge of the city. He disappeared from view very quickly, and I may have been going faster than advised by those nice signs.

Once out in the country he was right on the tail of another car, but there was no room to overtake. There was a car between me and him, and I kept back. He was right on this guys bumper down some fairly dangerous windy roads, and finally over took. There wasn't room for me to chase him until the next two lane bit, so I thought nothing more of it. When I was clear I floored it past the other cars to see if he was still around and I found my self on his bumper. Trundling along at 50mph along an excellent smooth straight road.

I didn't over take him, but I gave him a little bit of his own medicine and came up to him, but nothing. So backed off and went home. Probably could have creamed my little 180 too...


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I just can't be bothered with those types of roads, B roads all the way for me, you just can't beat a good quiet country road. Had the top down today and clocked up a few miles on my local favourite B roads this morning. No idiots, no traffic, just some great driving on a lovely day!


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Krissy86,

You say, "Why do they all do it??!!!" but YOU DO IT too.

When you also say, "I came across many idiots constantly trying to challenge me in the outside lane..." it seems to me that you think you are the only one who should have been driving at such high speed in the overtaking lane. You rose to the bait and would not just either move over, reduce speed and let them overtake.
"So I was sooooo bloody angry!" A classic case of road rage in itself! And it WAS extreme.

Personally, I would say you were driving dangerously with consequences that could have been fatal for both you and other road users had an accident occurred.
Only 10 m behind a car and travelling at 90 mph? You must be bonkers!

You say you rang the police because of the undertaking vehicle. Well, if I had a passenger in my car and saw you doing what you did at 90 mph I would have got them to ring the police about you, also taking a photo on the camera phone. You know it is illegal to use a mobile phone while driving.

Yes, I do break the speed limit too, but only when conditions are right in that the road is relatively clear and I would certainly never tailgate somebody at 90 mph as you did.

My little rant is over and, no doubt, I will get shot down in flames for my attitude to it all.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i really cant see the point in any of this stuff, as BSM guy and few others ,,, just move over !!!! how embarasing to be on the OUTSIDE lane with someone in the INSIDE lane wanting past !!!! move over and let them see if they can do any better !!!! i didnt think this sort of stuff went on " up " here until KAMMY s comment !!!!!!......


----------



## katalina12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> I like messing with the little pratts in the corsa who drive up my backside.
> 
> If we arrive a set of lights with 2 lanes I sit beside them and blip the throttle with the blueflame making a nice growl and keep looking across at them, getting ready for a bit of a race.
> 
> ...


love it will try that later..... :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rogerman said:


> My little rant is over and, no doubt, I will get shot down in flames for my attitude to it all.


Not by me you won't... I agree with you. I know this thread didn't start off about racing exactly, but it did make me think about what I read day after day on this forum. For every person ranting about "why does everyone seem to want to race me when I'm in my TT?", there's at least one other person saying "I beat <insert tuned hatchback here> in a race!" or "would I beat my mates car in a race?"

I like driving my car, not playing Top Trumps with other drivers. Everyone on here is very concerned with the image of their cars, but take it from me, they'll remember your driving long after they forget what colour your wheels are.

(I should just say, my rant is aimed at all the 'racers' on this forum, rather than the original poster - I don't think anyone would argue that the van driver he talked about was in the right)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lets face it the rules of the motorway:

1) 40-60mph = middle lane 
2) 60+ = Outside Lane

I went up the M3 one day a few years back and they restricted it to 2 lanes with signs saying use the hard shoulder. At just below the posted 50mph limit. I "undertook" 30 or 40 cars as the backed up in the other lane. (Illegal I know before anyone says anything)

Regardless of the traffic conditions. The sooner we adopt the USA overtake in any lane the better.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Surely, if everyone obeyed the rule about only using lanes 2, 3, etc. when overtaking, there would be no need to allow undertaking. It annoys the hell out of me, and I'll undertake (illegally) if I'm behind someone who is just sitting in the lane 2 with nothing in lane 1, but the solution is to get them out of lane 2, not to make undertaking legal.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> Lets face it the rules of the motorway:
> 
> 1) 40-60mph = middle lane
> 2) 60+ = Outside Lane
> ...


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

liffy99 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Lets face it the rules of the motorway:
> ...


Would love to know where that comes from! Utter tosh.

It is as above, 70 anywhere except in restricted areas, always in the left left lane unless overtaking.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

> I "undertook" 30 or 40 cars as the backed up in the other lane. (Illegal I know before anyone says anything)


This isn't illegal, you are allowed to undertake when lanes to your right are congested.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

> Surely, if everyone obeyed the rule about only using lanes 2, 3, etc. when overtaking, there would be no need to allow undertaking. It annoys the hell out of me, and I'll undertake (illegally) if I'm behind someone who is just sitting in the lane 2 with nothing in lane 1, but the solution is to get them out of lane 2, not to make undertaking legal.


I find myself doing this more and more of late due to cretins forming a 1/2 mile tailback in lane 3 when there very light traffic in the other two lanes. I do it in the vain hope that they will see the error of their ways and start being more courteous to other road users, but I know I'm only kidding myself. It's about time the police started issuing fixed penalties tickets for lane hoggers, perhaps then they'll wake up.


----------



## Philly87 (Mar 29, 2008)

Middle lane hoggers are the worst but apart from Pass Plus, learner drivers aren't taught how to act on motorways. I personally think there should be a greater emphasis on motorway driving as it's clearly a very hazardous place to drive due to the speed and number of cars.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Philly87 said:


> Middle lane hoggers are the worst but apart from Pass Plus, learner drivers aren't taught how to act on motorways. I personally think there should be a greater emphasis on motorway driving as it's clearly a very hazardous place to drive due to the speed and number of cars.


That's a good point, it's clear many folks don't know how they should drive on a motorway, perhaps 4 or 5 hours of tuition would help the situation. Would be good if folks who don't know the motorways regs could be forced into it by the Police if spotted driving incorrectly.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

Philly87 said:


> Middle lane hoggers are the worst but apart from Pass Plus, learner drivers aren't taught how to act on motorways. I personally think there should be a greater emphasis on motorway driving as it's clearly a very hazardous place to drive due to the speed and number of cars.


True but its not hard to remember stay left unless you are overtaking, if people dont have the mental capacity for that they probably shouldn't really have a licence :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

26ash_tt said:


> True but its not hard to remember stay left unless you are overtaking, if people dont have the mental capacity for that they probably shouldn't really have a licence :lol:


Yeah, I don't think it's anything to do with not having enough training. I remember the first time I drove on a motorway and apart from the general apprehension of doing 'something new', I found it much easier than normal driving. As long as you stay alert, there are actually a lot less things to think about than on a busy A road.

There are two main things that make people sit in lane 2 for no apparent reason:

1. Laziness - All that lane changing seems like hard work and there is always lane 3 if someone wants to overtake so why bother moving back to lane 1. You'll only have to pull out again half a mile down the road to go round a lorry.

2. Snobbery - Lane 1 is the 'slow lane'. "I don't have a caravan or a lorry and I'm not in my 70's so I don't have to drive in lane 1". Comments like mighTy Tee's about the 'rules of the motorway' are, worryingly, how a lot of people see it. They think if they're doing 80, then they need to be in lane 2 or 3 regardless of what's in lane 1.


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

my mums friend actually thought that the lanes went 50mph 60 and then the third lane 70


----------



## Philly87 (Mar 29, 2008)

Spandex said:


> I found it much easier than normal driving. As long as you stay alert


Exactly and how many drivers do you see either on the phone, eating, chatting to their passengers and not watching the road, that's way it should be something that is drilled into learner drivers heads from the start, as well as things like looking well ahead and trying to predict what cars around you are going to do (90% of the time you can see the idiot who going to try squeeze in front of you). I agree that drivers who don't understand the law or can't be bothered to comply with it should be made to pay for extra tuition (maybe on a 3 strike rule?). There are far too many people who don't realise every time they get in their car they are responsible for their own and other peoples safety.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Philly87 said:


> Exactly and how many drivers do you see either on the phone, eating, chatting to their passengers and not watching the road, that's way it should be something that is drilled into learner drivers heads from the start, as well as things like looking well ahead and trying to predict what cars around you are going to do


Yes, but these are all things that you will (or at least *can*) learn even if you're not on the motorway. Going 70mph on a motorway isn't any different in principal than going 50-60 on a dual carriageway. The faster you go, the further ahead you need to look for hazards, and the longer it takes to stop, but that's it really. My point is that on a motorway there is actually *less* to think about overall. In fact, that's one of the biggest problems. It's easy to sit in lane 2 with your brain switched off as there aren't all the distractions and hazards you would get on a 30mph drive through a town centre.

You can't train someone not to be lazy by doing a couple of junctions every other week in your driving lessons. It's the people who have been sat there, staring through their steering wheel for the last 2 hours that start doing stupid things on the motorway and you can't show a learner what that would be like without a 3 hour, 150 mile lesson.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

My step sister recently learnt to drive. I've been trying to convince her to let me take out on the Motorway, but she's too scared. But after a little conversation, it was apparent she had no idea about the general rules about lanes, what the hard shoulder was for etc.

Being a late comer to the world of driving (only been driving for 4 years I think), I had the joys of the computerised theory tests. This was easy, you only need to know the very basics to pass, you can pretty much pass on the law of averages...


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't get the motorways in this country!

I spend lots of time on the road and I see it every day, why do people pull out onto the "fast lane" to overtake yet not accelerate when doing so, they sit at 50 in the middle lane, and then pull out still at 50 to overtake!

Its no wonder we have so many accidents on the roads, too many idiots not driving like they are supposed to. If you don't feel comfortable driving at 70, stay off the bloody motorway!

rant over! :evil:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

amiTT said:


> I don't get the motorways in this country!
> 
> I spend lots of time on the road and I see it every day, why do people pull out onto the "fast lane" to overtake yet not accelerate when doing so, they sit at 50 in the middle lane, and then pull out still at 50 to overtake!
> 
> ...


Technically, if the car they are overtaking is doing less than 50, they are allowed to overtake at 50 (regardless of what speed they were doing as they came up behind the slower car in their lane) as long as it's safe to pull out.

The overtaking car is under no obligation to overtake at any particular speed. They do not need to speed up just because a car catches them up during their overtake and that car wants to go faster. The car behind just has to wait for the slower vehicle to finish its overtake before they can press on.


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

rogerman said:


> Only 10 m behind a car and travelling at 90 mph? You must be bonkers!
> 
> You say you rang the police because of the undertaking vehicle. Well, if I had a passenger in my car and saw you doing what you did at 90 mph I would have got them to ring the police about you, also taking a photo on the camera phone. You know it is illegal to use a mobile phone while driving.
> 
> Yes, I do break the speed limit too, but only when conditions are right in that the road is relatively clear and I would certainly never tailgate somebody at 90 mph as you did.


Firstly Roger...I respect your opinion BUT the whole 10m distance was an approx measurement as I can't honestly say I had the opportunity to get out and use my measuring stick....I was clearly not tailgating and was purely keeping up wth the speed of the outside lane as there were many middle lane hoggers sat there doing 50 - 60. I didn't contact the police because we was under taking vehicles as I've seen loads of people do this and I wouldn't be stupid enough to waste police time unless need be....this type of action is common lately and especially at busy times on the motorway or when you come across people who obviously don't understand the rules of a motorway...I simply called the police due to him laughing out the window with various hand gestures, it was his attitude towards the fact he thought his actions were funny and clever plus the fact when he tried to hit my car the 2nd time when I swayed and braked to let him in, that wasn't enough fun for him...he then decided to slam his brakes on to scare us and caused us to skid into the lane beside us! Don't forget the fact that he had a baby sat in the front and was obviously going over 95-100mph.

The fact that it caused my friend sat in the front to scream and shout "Stop the car!!!!" and almost burst into tears...I'm guessing you wouldn't quite understand the seriousness of this man's actions. It wasn't a pleasant experience and we therefore decided to move well out of his way as he continued to chop in and out of lanes ahead of us.

I have NEVER driven dangerously...I only used the outside lanes to overtake which was a common thing to do last Friday afternoon as many were on there way back home from their Easters hols with caravans etc therefore the pace of the motorway was very slow and most the time we were barely able to reach the top speed of 65mph due to too many cars. So yes when there was an opportunity to get past the mass amount of cars using the outside lane...then I took it!

I'm sorry but if you could keep calm and not be 'bloody angry' after someone clearly having a laugh and trying to scare people on the motorway then you must be a saint!! [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

pendle7 said:


> you are actually allowed to make a phone call to the emergency services whilst driving,
> 
> ''Using a hand-held phone for a genuine emergency call to 999 or 112 if it would be unsafe for the driver to stop''


Thank you for clarifying that Pendle! 

I'd also like to add....I am a strong believer that mobile phones cause accidents and I constantly nag my partner not to answer a phone when driving!!

Clearly in this case I wasn't going to pull over on the hard shoulder to report a dangerous driver as this would also be a dangerous action as there isn't actually a reason in relation to my car why I should be on the hard shoulder besides the fact that I wouldn't actually be in sight of his registration plate. I would rather have reported someone from possibly causing a huge accident on the road than not using my mobile for a mere 45 seconds which may I add was also held up to my ear by my friend. Yes I understand my attention may have been elsewhere for those 45 seconds or so but I still had both hands on my steering wheel! As previously stated....I'm not a dangerous driver!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I say good on you for reporting it. Maybe something will get done about it one day.

Still, driving at the dead of night is still the easiest


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

I think we have all been there - done that , getting sucked into a dual , because the other person is a Plonker.

Give yourself the white-knuckle test -- if you are gripping the steering wheel so hard that your knuckles are turning white, then this is pre-cursor to road-rage, high blood pressure & bad ju-ju. (whether you started it or not)

At this point I now just wave the other person by / thru / whatever and smile. This Totally freaks them out, and you do nt shorten your life with high blood pressure, etc....

anyway - it usually works for me -- but sometimes i forget.....

TTitan


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT Ade said:


> liffy99 said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


You guys are so fick it is untrue. Dont you recognise sarcasm? :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:

However I am sure there are many who would believe that to be the motorway rules....


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

> You guys are so fick it is untrue. Dont you recognise sarcasm? :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


Sarcasm is generally shown by adding the appropriate smiley.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It was fairly clear 

I didn't think it was as complex as that though. I thought lane 3 was reserved for BMW's - so it begs the question, what were any of you lot doing in it?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dash said:


> It was fairly clear
> 
> I didn't think it was as complex as that though. I thought lane 3 was reserved for BMW's - so it begs the question, what were any of you lot doing in it?


and wankers in Golf 1.9's


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dash said:


> I thought lane 3 was reserved for BMW's


 :lol: So true...!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT Ade said:


> > You guys are so fick it is untrue. Dont you recognise sarcasm? :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> Sarcasm is generally shown by adding the appropriate smiley.


Or you can read the whole and realising the additional comment didnt support the the initial rules. Maybe I was just too subtle? :roll:



mighTy Tee said:


> Lets face it the rules of the motorway:
> 
> 1) 40-60mph = middle lane
> 2) 60+ = Outside Lane
> ...


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries, I thought you were serious. If you weren't you weren't, which is a good thing


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's possible that a lot of it just comes with age.

I never used to drive dangerously (or so I like to think) but I did let myself get wound up if someone came up behind me and flashed - especially if I was in the process of overtaking and already braking the speed limit.

Nowadays, I recognise the fact that I have a speed I'm comfortable travelling at (let's say for the sake of argument, it's 70mph) and if anyone wants to go faster than that, I pull over and let them at the earliest opportunity.

It reduces your stress and inevitably stops them trying to undertake you by swinging over two lanes. You're always going to get arseholes but my new motto is just to let them get on with it. The worst I ever saw was someone undertaking at speed in the hard shoulder (probably at about 90-95) including going straight across junctions both leaving and joining the motorway we were on.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

There is definitely more road rage with these cars. I never experienced it with my battered Golf, but now get it almost daily. I find that men in particular are very unforgiving if they think its my fault. Our Halfords has no car park markings, and all I was doing was driving round the corner carefully, that warranted some bald twat tooting for England, and giving the obligatory hand signals. He went quite purple when I shouted 'calm down, your heart!'


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Apart from people wanting a race, generally I find people are more tolerant of me in a TT. Less people on my bumper trying to get past etc. There are still a few that do it, but I'm sure the numbers have dropped.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

True, can't say I've been tailgated at all! Mind, if they do, I dab the brakes and go increasingly slower til they back off.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Spandex said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the motorways in this country!
> ...


Idiots who sit in the middle lane doing 50 or less shouldn't be there, end of, you want to drive that speed, sit behind or in front of a lorry! The other side of my arguement is they pull out in front of a car that is doing 70, meaning I have to brake, why?!? Most accidents are not caused by lorries or speeding vehicles, it is the idiots who are not confident to drive, therefore not going with the flow.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

amiTT said:


> Idiots who sit in the middle lane doing 50 or less shouldn't be there, end of, you want to drive that speed, sit behind or in front of a lorry! The other side of my arguement is they pull out in front of a car that is doing 70, meaning I have to brake, why?!? Most accidents are not caused by lorries or speeding vehicles, it is the idiots who are not confident to drive, therefore not going with the flow.


This would be my argument that everyone should have to pass a test to drive on the Motorway... if you can not manage it... you should not have a licence! Simples as a Meerkat would say


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

amiTT said:


> Idiots who sit in the middle lane doing 50 or less shouldn't be there, end of, you want to drive that speed, sit behind or in front of a lorry! The other side of my arguement is they pull out in front of a car that is doing 70, meaning I have to brake, why?!? Most accidents are not caused by lorries or speeding vehicles, it is the idiots who are not confident to drive, therefore not going with the flow.


Obviously people who sit in any lane when they're not overtaking shouldn't be there... but I'm sorry, you can't complain about someone doing a perfectly legal and safe overtaking maneuver just because they are going slower than you'd like (this is pretty hypothetical anyway. I've never seen anyone overtaking at 50 unless the density of the traffic was high enough that everyone was going slowly).

If they cause you to brake because they pull out when it's not safe to do so, then sure, they're in the wrong. They should judge the speed of traffic coming up on their right if they want to pull out. If they cause you to brake because you didn't lift off the throttle when you saw them indicating to pull out up ahead, just so you could get right up their arse, full of righteous indignation (as I've seen many many times) then I have less sympathy.

There are two types of behaviour that I hate on the motorway (and try desperately to avoid doing myself)

1. Sitting in a lane when the lane to the left is empty.
2. Braking.

If I have to apply my brakes, I take it as a sign that I didn't leave enough space between me and the car ahead, or I didn't predict the traffic movement ahead well enough.


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Spandex said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > Idiots who sit in the middle lane doing 50 or less shouldn't be there, end of, you want to drive that speed, sit behind or in front of a lorry! The other side of my arguement is they pull out in front of a car that is doing 70, meaning I have to brake, why?!? Most accidents are not caused by lorries or speeding vehicles, it is the idiots who are not confident to drive, therefore not going with the flow.
> ...


Agreed 100%


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

A few points to add:-

1. Driver training about not 'lane hogging' is not really the solution - whenever a police car hoves into view the vast majority of 'lane hoggers' suddenly get into the correct lane. This leads me to believe that they know perfectly well they are not driving correctly and no amount of driver training will rectify this - they need improved attitude training!

2. There is no real excuse for getting drawn into the dangerous 'duel' although I recognise the temptation sometimes, especially when someone seriously 'cuts you up'. On motorways just let the miscreants go on their merry way and avoid them like the plague. Dabbing brakes etc. is dangerous, particularly for tail-gaiters as they then slam on the brakes and it's the poor, usually innocent, sod behind them who really suffers!

3. Having said that I do tend to test the driving ability of tail-gaiters on single lane 'A' and 'B' roads. I drive at a fair old lick with them 'up my chuff' but just don't slow down for the bends - even those who can 'drive a bit' tend to drop back to give themselves room and time to see what is coming up but most just frighten the crap out of themselves and then seriously drop back as they no longer want to advertise their lack of driving prowess (or perhaps because they have imminent need of clean underwear).

4. I do like the 'simulated' traffic light grand prix as documented by a few of you here - it is a favourite of mine. Gauding the chav into squealing away whilst you calmly just pick up speed normally appeals to my, admittedly, childish sense of humour! Having done this once I then had the misfortune to draw up alongside said chav's motor in the queue for the next roundabout. The passenger window went down and his passenger enquired as to why I was not 'up for it'. I eyed their car up and down with my best disdainful look and then proclaimed that the true master only engages the worthy adversary - a carefully crafted but otherwise wasted remark that sailed completely over their heads. So much for trying to be clever with chavs!

5. Finally, just this very morning I had a BMW 3 something in the outside lane of the motorway in front of me travelling at a slower pace than I would like - fair enough as he was overtaking. When he had inished overtaking he remained in the outside lane and then sped up, presumably, to stay in front!! I just let him open up the gap in front and, as expected, he then pulled in at which point I just 'roared' past. He then took obvious umbrage at this and pulled out behind and proceeded to tail-gate as I overtook other traffic. Only a mile to go to my exit and traffic beginning to build up in front so I swap to the middle lane, then to the inside lane and he follows me - quite why I have no idea, perhaps he thinks I am about to undertake the traffic that is building up and he doesn't want me to get away ............ only the inside lane is specifically for the exit but by the time he realises this the traffic on the outside lanes is now almost at a standstill and I watch in the mirror as he slows right up, indicating and trying to get back into the middle lane, blocking everyone else behind who wants to genuinely exit. Why he didn't exit and immediately rejoin after the roundabout I'll never really know - I just like to think it was more confirmation of his 'shit for brains'


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Point 2. The poor innocent sod behind must have been driving too close as well then. If you can't stop as fast as the car in front doing an emergency stop, then you are to blame, nobody else.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Anneymouse said:


> Point 2. The poor innocent sod behind must have been driving too close as well then. If you can't stop as fast as the car in front doing an emergency stop, then you are to blame, nobody else.


Didn't say they couldn't stop, just said they suffer - or do you like doing unnecessary hard pull ups because the idiot in front and the idiot in front of them are just that ........... idiots?


----------

